# Italian Landscapes



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Tuscan Sunset by Brazo76, on Flickr


Golden Fields by Brazo76, on Flickr


Yellow Italy by Brazo76, on Flickr


Sunrise over a Vineyard by Brazo76, on Flickr


Tuscan Sundown by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning shots!


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic mate, some special shots in there with amazing light. 

We stayed in Tuscany a couple of years back whilst my sister in law was getting married. Spent a few days in Sienna and Florence before a week in a villa in Chianti. Was before I was interested in photography but took a few with my compact at the time and i remember being quite chuffed with them. 

These just make me wish I could go back for another visit with my new gear.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Amazing pics :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

*very* nice.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good shots. I particularly like the light and colours in #1


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

#3 is stunning, good work


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Wow...Stunning.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Great shots, great atmosphere. Did you use filters on the lens, or did you corrected colors in PS?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant dude. Stunning scenery.

I was imagining lying down in the field have a little sleep and reflecting. 

Beautiful.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Yellow Italy:thumb: Sky looks painted, lovely content.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

First one and last one fort me! Top draw as usual Mr Brazo!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Big D Cro said:


> Great shots, great atmosphere. Did you use filters on the lens, or did you corrected colors in PS?


Thanks guys

Big D Cro, I used 3 Graduated ND filters, stacked, a 0.3, 0.6 and 0.9, all hard grads. The light was so bright over there it made the grads difficult to use as the effect wasn't so noticeable through the viewfinder like it is over here!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Liking them all a lot.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

#1 is banging!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Love them all. Brilliant!:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

A really nice set:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cracking shots mate :thumb:


----------

